# Track any cell phone anywhere via satelite!!



## Karren (Feb 27, 2009)

This is getting so that you can't be or do anything in the world...SCARY

Don't put any dashes or spaces between your area code &amp; numbers like this - (3805551212)

This is interesting... Just click on the link, enter someone's cell phone number, and the satellite map will show you where they are. It's called 'mobile phone tracker' and was first put to use to aid 911 responders. Using a satellite map, track any connected mobile phone with coverage anywhere in the world.

To give it a try, log on to: http://www.satellite-gps-locator.com/


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Feb 27, 2009)

A friend sent me that at work and I had my speakers turned way up!! Lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 27, 2009)

That was priceless!


----------



## makeup-lover (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL I nearly fell off my chair


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 27, 2009)

Lmao!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a feeling....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah booo...

Karren, u suck!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 27, 2009)

My speakers were loud too! Dang it! LOL


----------



## Karren (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm lucky my boss was in a meeting!! Lol


----------



## esha (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha I read the comments first. But damn, that would be sweet if there actually was one.


----------



## sooperficial (Feb 28, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooo! lol

I was so ready to get my stalker on!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL Karren!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 28, 2009)

lol!


----------



## Karren (Feb 28, 2009)

The guys on the truck forum I'm on didn't think it was funny!! Lol.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 28, 2009)

Truck forum? There are so many different sides to you Karren!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 28, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hahaha oh Karren!


----------



## shrsandra (Mar 1, 2009)

Darn! I was really hoping it was real, since my husband's new Rant that we just bought afew days ago was stolen out of his car as well as my purse out of my car. I would have like to have found where it was.


----------



## katana (Mar 1, 2009)

LoL


----------



## Karren (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Truck forum? There are so many different sides to you Karren! Tell me about it!! I have a hard time keeping track of them all!! Don't be surprised if you see a "how to update your pickup" tutorial here and I know the guys would be surprised if they saw one of my lingerie hauls posted over there! Lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 1, 2009)

Lmao! I was kinda expecting something silly after reading the comments!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol nice Karren.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

this would be so useful to track down stolen phones! lol but i guess such programs would never exist fo r free to the public..imagine all the stalking that would be going on


----------

